
Ask HN: Why do this: “Please mention the word 'crane' in your application”? - s1t5
I saw a job ad for a startup role which among the list of requirements specifies: &quot;Please mention the word &#x27;crane&#x27; in your application&quot;. Have you seen this before? Any idea why it&#x27;s done? What do you think of this practice?
======
onion2k
It's testing to see if you read the instructions, or to filter out people who
cut'n'paste hundreds of applications, or _possibly_ to block bots but I don't
really know why someone would write a bot to apply for jobs.

------
thanatos519
Maybe something like this?

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/brown-out/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-
check/brown-out/)

------
_the_inflator
To check if the candidate read through the profile/anti-bot.

I would not use it.

